# D League news 12/13



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Lay New Asphalt Over 66ers*

LOS ANGELES, Calif.- The Los Angles D-Fenders of the NBA Development League ended with a dominant second half in tonight's duel with the Tulsa 66ers at STAPLES Center for a 90-77 victory.

The D-Fenders got off to a slow start in the first half and the 66ers took advantage. Led by Cheyne Gadson's 13 points, Tulsa got off to a quick start to go into halftime with a 7 point lead.

Los Angeles came out of halftime on fire. The D-Fenders stepped up their defensive intensity and began to push the tempo in the second half.

Big men Aloysius Anagonye and Akin Akingbala led a third quarter comeback on the defensive side of the floor and with solid play in the paint for Los Angeles. Akingbala commanded the lane with an aggressive block and finished the period with a quarter-high 7 points.

The D-Fenders guards followed suit with Devin Green leading the final quarter surge with a couple of 3-point shots and key defensive plays. Green took a charge and then swatted a shot into the stands to give Los Angeles the momentum back. Los Angeles outscored the 66ers 31-18 in the quarter.

"We started pretty sluggish, but we picked up our energy. Coach keeps preaching to us that we're made for defense. When we decide to come out there and play some defense, we can really come out there and cause some havoc," said Green.

Green finished the match with a game-high 25 points to go along with his 7 assists and 6 rebounds.

D-Fenders guard Chet Mason was all over the glass in the final period. His fourth quarter hustle in the paint provided Los Angeles with numerous offensive rebounds and put back baskets. Mason had 8 points in the quarter to give him 11 for the game.

"We really turned it up defensively in the fourth quarter. I thought it was a great effort on our part. I credit our guys with a great second half," said D-Fenders Head Coach Dan Panaggio.

The 66ers fell apart midway through the second half, although Gadson finished the contest with 19 points and Tulsa forward Mike Hall contributed with 18 points. Jean Felix added 7 off the bench.

"I don't want to make any excuses. We will come back together and play as a team," said Felix.

This weekend the D-Fenders host the Colorado 14ers on Sunday, December 10, before the Lakers game, on the hardwood at STAPLES Center with a 2:30pm tip off. This will be Colorado's first visit to Los Angeles and the second meeting for the two Western Conference teams.

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-Fenders play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arkansas Hands Fort Worth First Loss*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., Dec. 8 - Matt Haryasz scored 19 points and grabbed a team high 11 boards as the Arkansas RimRockers defeated the Fort Worth Flyers 86-77 at the Jack Stephens Center.

The RimRockers used an 11-0 run to end the third quarter as they handed the Flyers their first loss of the season. The RimRockers improved their record to 6-2 as they continued their home dominance, wining their fourth straight game in Arkansas, fifth overall.

"It was a good win against a good team;" said RimRockers center Matt Haryasz. "We played well together and got the win."

A strong effort from Flyers guard Kelenna Azubuike, 23 points and 10 rebounds, couldn't help Flyers Head Coach Sidney Moncrief where he once played. An Arkansas legend from his playing days as a Razorback was back at UALR, where he once coached.

"Very appropriate, really to play here (UALR);" said Moncrief. "(The Stephens Center) great facility and a good ballgame, up until the mid-third quarter. I enjoyed being back and the quality of the game."

The RimRockers started the game strong pulling out to an early 6-0 lead before the Flyers came back to take the 23-21 lead after the first quarter. Both teams went back and forth until Arkansas used an 8-0 run 4:29 as they started to pull ahead. Arkansas used two lay-ups and three dunks to end the quarter up 16 as they doubled up Fort Worth 28-14 in the third.

Clay Tucker and Brian Jackson helped with the scoring load with 14 and 12 respectively; while Brandon Dean again showed his point guard skills dishing out 8 assists.

NBA assignee Ryan Hollins did most of his damage on the defensive end of the court with 13 rebounds and 4 blocks to go along with his 12 points in a losing effort.

"We finally played hard and smart together," said RimRockers Head Coach Andy Stoglin. "We've been playing hard, but tonight we played smart as well and beat a good team."

The RimRockers will travel to Sioux Falls to take on the Skyforce on, December 14th at 7:00 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arsenal fall to Thunderbirds*

Albuquerque, NM, December 8, 2006-- The Anaheim Arsenal dropped their second game in as many days and their third straight on Friday night as they were edged by the Albuquerque Thunderbirds by the score of 87-80.

Andre Owens scored 17 points and Daryl Dorsey added 15 while Jawad Williams and Jerry Dupree scored 10 points each, Corsley Edwards pitched in by pulling down 13 rebounds. Williams was held under 15 points for the first time this season as he struggled by shooting only 3-11 from the field

Dijon Thompson's 20 points and 10 rebounds guided Albuquerque as they improved to 5-2 on the season. Marcus Douthit poured in 19 points and Manual Navarez added 10 points and 16 rebounds.

The Arsenal return home on Tuesday to take on the Tulsa 66ers at 7:00pm after spending the last five games on the road where they went 2-3 on the trip. The T-birds will take the week off before facing the Colorado 14ers on Friday in Albuquerque.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Sweep Weekend Series Against Arsenal*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., December 8, 2006, - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds improved to 5-2 by defeating the Anaheim Arsenal and former assistant coach Larry Smith 90-80. Dijon Thompson led all scorers with 20 points, with 13 in the second half.

For Anaheim it is their third loss in a row, but it was their best game against the defending champion Thunderbirds. The Arsenal had four players with double digit point totals, including Andrew Owens who led the team with 17.

Despite 37 turnovers and 58 personal fouls between the two teams, the home crowd of 1389 went home happy. Four Thunderbirds achieved double digit scoring totals. Thompson's 20 were closely followed by Marcus Douthit's 19 points, while Manuel Narvaez and Brandon Robinson each chipped in 10.

"It was a good win after seeing this team three times," Head coach Michael Cooper said, "We gave a gutsy performance...and in the end champions find a way to win when things aren't working for them."

Albuquerque started the game with an 8-2 run over the first four minutes and managed to hold off a tenacious Arsenal run to lead at the first break 20-19.

Anaheim took the lead in the second quarter by applying strong defense and shooting 48% from the floor. The Thunderbirds found themselves behind at the half for the first time at home, 44-43.

The Thunderbirds rallied out of the locker room and led 71-66 at the end of the third quarter. Manual Narvaez led the T-Birds with 8 points in the paint while Dijon Thompson worked the outside for 7. Daryl Dorsey managed to keep the Arsenal close by leading all scorers in the quarter with 9 points.

Anaheim looks to get back on the winning track at home Tuesday, December 12th against the Tulsa 66ers, game time is set for 7:00pm.

The win keeps Albuquerque perfect at home on the season (5-2 overall) and is their second win in as many nights against the Arsenal. The Thunderbirds next take on The Colorado 49ers December 15th and 16th in Albuquerque at Tingley Coliseum, both games start at 7:00pm.

Friday December 15th will be youth jersey give-a-way night, the first 1,000 kids through the door will receive a free Thunderbirds youth jersey compliments of Defined Fitness.

Thunderbirds tickets are on sale and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For additional information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*T-Birds Acquire Edwards, Waive Cummings*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., December 9, 2006 - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds of the NBA Development League have acquired center John Edwards and waived forward T.J. Cummings.

Edwards, 7-0, 265, has played in the NBA with the Indiana Pacers and the Atlanta Hawks. After finishing his collegiate career at Kent State, Edwards played with the Pacers in 2004-05, the Hawks in 2005-06 and was traded back to the Pacers along with Al Harrington on August 22, 2006 for a 2007 first round draft selection. He was waived by Indiana on October 30.

He played in 65 NBA games (five starts), averaging 6.7 minutes, 1.5 points and 1.0 rebound. Edwards was a first-team All-Mid-American Conference selection at Kent State as a senior (2003-04), averaging 13.2 points and setting a school record with 81 blocked shots.

Cummings had played in seven games (five starts) for Albuquerque, averaging 22.9 minutes, 13.6 points and 3.6 rebounds. A member of the Thunderbirds 2006 D-League championship team, Cummings played in 55 career game (29 starts) for the T-Birds, averaging 24.6 minutes, 12.7 points and 6.1 rebounds.

Edwards is expected to be in uniform when the Thunderbirds (5-2) play next, hosting Colorado (3-1) on Friday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers out-run D-Fenders*

LOS ANGELES, Calif.- The Los Angeles D-Fenders of the NBA Development League played a solid first half in tonight's contest at STAPLES Center, but were unable to finish strong, dropping their second match in the series with the Colorado 14ers 113-84.

The D-Fenders got off to a hot start with guard Devin Green leading the way. Green had 13 of his 19 points in the quarter and was a perfect 7 for 7 from the foul line.

Los Angeles continued their superior play in the second quarter. Kevin "Butter" Johnson came off the bench for the D-Fenders and scored 6 points in the period to give Los Angeles the edge going into halftime 47-45.

Colorado regrouped during halftime and started the second half strong. The 14ers began the 3rd quarter on a 10-0 run and never looked back. Each one of the Colorado starters was able to put up at least 4 points in the period. The 14ers outscored the D-Fenders 29-13 in the 3rd quarter.

Colorado guard Von Wafer led the charge for the 14ers with 29 points and 5 shots from beyond the arc. 14ers forward Louis Amundson chipped in with 12 points and 3 blocks.

"We picked up our intensity and focused on our defense in the second half. Our game is to push the ball every time that we can and get easy buckets in transition," said Amundson.

Guard Chet Mason played another solid game for Los Angeles. Mason scored 14 points, had 6 offensive rebounds, and was a perfect 12 for 12 from the charity stripe. Forward Jackie Manuel added 14 points and 3 blocks for the

D-Fenders, but Los Angeles couldn't find their rhythm in the second half.

"The difference was their energy level and their transition game. We played a great first half, but we didn't do much right in the second half. This is one that you just want to forget about," said D-Fenders Head Coach Dan Panaggio.

This week the D-Fenders host the Idaho Stampede at STAPLES Center on Friday, December 15, before the Lakers game, with a 3:30pm tip off. This will be the first meeting between the two Western Conference teams.

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-Fenders play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
Colorado at Los Angeles, 2:30 p.m. PT

TODAY'S SERIES INFO
- Colorado at Los Angeles: D-Fenders lead 1-0, handing 14ers only loss of season on Dec. 1.

Saturday's Results
Tulsa 110, Bakersfield 95

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the link below to check out the box score from Saturday's game.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061209/TULBAK/boxscore.html

BLOGGING WITH JAY: The second overall pick in the 2002 NBA Draft, Austin Toros guard Jay Williams keeps fans up to date on his journey back to the NBA after missing the last three seasons due to injury. Check out Jay's Blog at http://www.nba.com/dleague/austin/jaywilliams_blog.html.

HOT STREAKS
- Arkansas guard Clay Tucker is averaging 20.7 points over his last three games.
- Over the last three games Anaheim forward Jawad Williams is averaging 20.3 points.
- Idaho center P.J. Ramos has converted 12 of his 14 field goal attempts.
- Manual Narvaez has 32 Albuquerque rebounds in the last three games (10.7 pg).

LEAGUE LEADERS...through games of Dec. 9
PPG Player, Team
25.2 Kelenna Azubuike, FTW
20.8 Dijon Thompson, ABQ
20.8 Von Wafer, COL
20.5 Jamar Smith, AUS
20.4 Jawad Williams, ANA

RPG Player, Team
15.2 Justin Williams, DAK
10.5 Elton Brown, COL
10.4 Ryan Hollins, FTW
9.8 Dijon Thompson, ABQ
9.4 Andre Brown, SF

APG Player, Team
10.3 Randy Livingston, IDA
7.6 Will Conroy, TUL
5.9 Tony Bland, ABQ
5.8 Maurice Baker, DAK
5.3 Frank Williams, SF

D-LEAGUE ON ABC: A look inside the NBA Development League on "NBA Access with Ahmad Rashad" airs today at 12:30 p.m. ET, 3 p.m. PT on ABC stations across the country. The show takes a look at the defending champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds in China, the Los Angeles D-Fenders as they are coached in the "Laker Way", the Dakota Wizards and the Sioux Falls Skyforce as the toast of their towns and the expansion Colorado 14ers in camp.

THEY SAID IT: "A fish who never opens his mouth, never gets caught." ... Bakersfield coach Jim Harrick told The Bakersfield Californian in regard to Jam guard Tony Bobbitt already having three technical fouls this season.

TODAY ON NBA TV
Time (ET) Show / Game
1 p.m. Albuquerque Thunderbirds at Arkansas RimRockers (form 12/3/06)
3 p.m. This Week in the D-League (replay from 12/8/06)
3:30 p.m. Dakota Wizards at Tulsa 66ers (from 12/1/06)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce to participate in Children's Inn*

Sioux Falls, S.D. (December 11, 2006) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that they will have representatives at the Children's Inn Gift Wrap Booth on Monday, December 11, from 6:00-8:00 p.m. and on Wednesday, December 13, from 4:00-6:00 p.m.

Skyforce forward Joe Dabbert will be at the booth on Monday, December 11, while Skyforce forwards Luke Whitehead and Antywane Robinson will participate on Wednesday, December 13. There will also be two Skyleaders on hand each session to wrap gifts and sign autographs.

"We are excited that the Sioux Falls Skyforce is joining us for gift wrapping," said Staci Kropuenske, Development Coordinator for the Children's Inn. "Come on out and have the players and Skyleaders help you with your holiday wrapping...all to help Children's Inn!"

The 6th Annual Children's Inn Gift Wrap Booth will be open until December 24, following all mall hours. Volunteers are in place to wrap presents for the public for a donation to Children's Inn. Volunteers are still needed through December 24. Call 338-0116 with any questions.

Children's Inn offers opportunities for new beginnings. The ultimate goal is to break the cycle of violence and abuse. The 24-hour services provided by Children's Inn include immediate shelter, crisis hotline, safety planning, counseling, education, support groups and community referrals.

The Sioux Falls Skyforce next game is on Thursday, December 14, at home against the Arkansas RimRockers. For information on season and single game tickets please call a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bulls Assign Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Wizards*

BISMARCK, N.D., December 10, 2006 - The Chicago Bulls have assigned second year center Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Dakota Wizards.

Andriuskevicius (Mar-teen-es An-droo-SKAV-ih-chis) 7-2, 240, appeared in six games with the Cleveland Caviliers as a rookie averaging 0.7 rpg and 0.33 steals per game. "Marty" played 15 teen games with the Arkansas Rimrockers last season averaging 7.0 ppg and 4.2 rpg shooting 50 percent from the floor. He was traded to the Bulls on August 18, 2006 for Eddie Benson.

A Second round pick in the 2005 NBA Draft (44 Overall) by Orlando, "Marty" was then traded to Cleveland for another second round pick.

The Dakota Wizards next match up is scheduled for December 14th and 15th vs. the Austin Toros. Single, season and group tickets are still available by calling the Wizards front office at (701)-258-BALL or log onto www.dakotawizards.com for more information.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
No Games Scheduled

Sunday's Results
Colorado 113, Los Angeles 84

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the link below to check out the box score from Sunday's game.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061210/COLLAD/boxscore.html

THEY SAID IT: "This is one that you just want to forget about." ... Los Angeles D-Fenders coach Dan Panaggio following his team's 113-84 loss to Colorado on Sunday.

FAMILIAR SURROUNDINGS: Former Laker and current Colorado guard Von Wafer made the most of his trip back to the STAPLES Center on Sunday by converting 10-of-19 FGA and scoring 29 points in the 14ers victory over the D-Fenders. Drafted by the Lakers with the 39th overall selection in the 2005 NBA Draft, Wafer played in 16 games with LA during the 2005-06 season and was in vet camp with the Lakers this year.

ALUMNI CHECK...a look at how former D-Leaguers fared in Sunday's NBA games
üMartell Webster (FTW) scored 22 points and grabbed 8 rebounds in 29 minutes for Portland
üIme Udoka (FTW) scored 13 points and had 4 rebounds in 38 minutes for the Trail Blazers
üMatt Barnes (FAY) scored 20 and had 6 boards in 36 minutes off the bench for the Warriors
üMatt Carroll (05 MVP, ROA) came off the Bobcats bench to score 12 points in 27 minutes.

TOP GUNS...a glance at the league's top FG and FT shooters
FG% FG-FGA Player, Team
.655 19-29 Louis Amundson, COL
.626 57-91 Andre Brown, SF
.615 24-29 Mike Harris, COL
.611 33-54 Peter John Ramos, IDA
.600 21-35 Mustafa Al-Sayyad, TUL

FT% FT-FTA Player, Team
1.000 13-13 Brian Chase, LA
1.000 12-12 Anthony Coleman, BAK
.950 19-20 Rick Rickert, COL
.941 32-34 Troy Bell, ABQ
.941 16-17 Mike Hall, TUL
.941 16-17 Eddie Robinson, IDA

THIS WEEK ON NBA TV
Day Air Date Time (ET) Show / Game
Tue Dec. 12 3 p.m. NBA Access with Ahmad Rashad (tape from 12/10 on ABC)
3:30 p.m. This Week in the D-League (tape from 12/8)
4 p.m. Game of the Week / Ft Worth at Arkansas (from 12/8)
Wed Dec. 13 3:30 p.m. NBA Access with Ahmad Rashad (tape from 12/10 on ABC)
Thur Dec. 14 3:30 p.m. This Week in the D-League (tape from 12/8)
4 p.m. Game of the Week / Tulsa at Bakersfield (from 12/9)
7 p.m. NBA Access with Ahmad Rashad (tape from 12/10 on ABC)
Sun Dec. 17 1 p.m. Game of the Week / Ft Worth at Arkansas (from 12/8)
4 p.m. Game of the Week / Tulsa at Bakersfield (from 12/9)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA to switch to leather ball on January 1, D-League to continue with composite*

NEW YORK, DEC. 11, 2006 - The NBA announced today that on January 1, 2007, it will return to the leather game ball made by Spalding, for the remainder of the 2006-07 season.

"Our players' response to this particular composite ball has been consistently negative and we are acting accordingly," said NBA Commissioner David Stern. "Although testing performed by Spalding and the NBA demonstrated that the new composite basketball was more consistent than leather, and statistically there has been an improvement in shooting, scoring, and ball-related turnovers, the most important statistic is the view of our players."

"In the meantime, we will work with our players and our partners at Spalding to determine the best possible ball for the NBA."

The NBA Development League will continue using the new composite ball to evaluate its performance over a longer period of time. The WNBA will continue to use a different composite ball that it has used since 1998.

Spalding has been the Official Game Ball Supplier of the NBA since 1983.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bakersfield Jam acquires Gerry McNamara*

BAKERSFIELD, Calif., December 12, 2006 - Former Syracuse guard Gerry McNamara, one of only six players in NCAA history to make 400 or more three-pointers, has been acquired by the Bakersfield Jam of the NBA Development League. The Jam waived guard Tony Bobbitt due to injury.

An Associated Press honorable mention All-America selection last season, McNamara has been playing professionally in Greece for Olympiakos this season, but was granted his release late last month.

At 6-2, 180, McNamara started all 134 games he played for the Orangemen, led the team in scoring as a senior at 16.4 points per game and is one of just six players in school history to score more than 2,000 points (2,097). He led the team in assists in each of his four seasons and is the Syracuse career leader in free throw percentage (.887, 433-488).

McNamara is the Syracuse record holder and the Big East Conference all-time leader for three-pointers made (400). Over four seasons he averaged 15.7 points, 4.8 assists and 2.5 rebounds. Through his career he earned All-Big East honors, Big East All-Rookie Team (2002-03) and All-Final Four Team (2002-03). He was also a Wooden and Naismith Award candidate and was the 2006 Big East Tournament MVP.

He was the recipient of the 2006 Chip Hilton Award, presented to a senior Division I men's player who demonstrates outstanding character, leadership, and talent similar to the qualities evident in the 24-book Chip Hilton Series.

Bobbitt played in six games for Bakersfield (one start), averaging 25.2 minutes, 14.0 points, 3.2 rebounds and 2.2 assists.

McNamara is expected to arrive in Bakersfield late tonight and begin practicing with the team on Wednesday. Bakersfield's (1-5) next game is Saturday when the Jam plays host to Anaheim (3-5).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Basketball Triple-Header This Saturday, Hosted by the Tulsa 66ers and DTAG*

TULSA, Okla., December 13, 2006 - One arena, six teams, three games and one ticket.

High school basketball will share the floor with the NBA's future stars Saturday, Dec. 16 as the Tulsa 66ers play host to the "Tulsa 66ers Classic Sponsored by Dollar Thrifty Auto Group (DTAG)", featuring Sequoyah and Frontier High Schools and NBA D-League action, all at Expo Square Pavilion.

The Sequoyah Indians varsity girls team will take on Frontier's Lady Mustangs at 2 p.m. to tip off the day's action. Then, in a rematch from the 2005 Tournament of Champions, the Sequoyah and Frontier varsity boys teams will tipoff at 3:30 p.m.

The basketball does not stop there. The Tulsa 66ers will battle Kelenna Azubuike and the Fort Worth Flyers for the first time at home this season at 6 p.m.

"These two high schools have a tremendous basketball history," said Joe Berry, Tulsa 66ers president. "We are honored to have these schools bring their basketball teams and tradition of Native American culture to the Pavilion."

The Sequoyah Indians girls team, the two-time defending 3A state champions, are led by Angel Goodrich. The Lady Indians are currently ranked first in the 3A division.

"We're happy to be able to play at the Pavilion and to have the opportunity to be affiliated with the 66ers organization and the NBA," said Sequoyah girl's head coach, Bill Nobles.

Sequoyah's varsity boys team features top scorers, Lance Soap and Zach Goodrich. The Indians are currently ranked in the top five in the 3A division and are the 2004-05 state championship runners-up.

"It is very exciting to have an opportunity to open for the 66ers," said Sequoyah-Tahlequah boys head coach Larry Grigg. "It gives our team the opportunity to showcase our talent in front of Tulsa and also allows our out-of-town fans a closer venue. These are two great basketball programs and we are proud to play on Tulsa's only professional basketball court."

The Frontier girls team is currently ranked No. 1 in Division A. Lady Mustangs' guard Jenna Plumley recently signed with the University of Oklahoma.

The Frontier boys team is also ranked No. 1 in Division A and are three-time defending state champions.

"It is an honor for both Sequoyah High School and Frontier High School to be given this opportunity. Few schools across the state have the chance to play the opening game for an NBA D-League team and we certainly appreciate our students being given this honor. We are proud of our players and our fans, and we look forward to playing two quality games prior to the 66ers game," said Tahlequah/Sequoyah superintendent, Gina Stanley.

The 66ers and Pavilion Box Office are offering a Family Four Pack for Saturday night only that includes; four (4) tickets, four (4) hot dogs, four (4) bags of chips, and four (4) drinks for only $44. Tickets bought for Dec. 16 are good for admission to all three games. Tickets are available by calling the Expo Square Box Office at (918) 376-6000 or online at www.tulsa66ers.com. Tickets for Saturday's game can also be purchased by contacting both Sequoyah and Frontier High Schools.

Saturday, December 16, 2006 TRIPLE-HEADER

Expo Square Pavilion*

Girl's Varsity

Sequoyah vs. Frontier

2 p.m. tipoff

Boy's Varsity

Sequoyah vs. Frontier

3:30 p.m. tipoff

NBA D-League

Tulsa 66ers vs. Ft. Worth Flyers

6 p.m. tipoff

Tickets available by calling the Pavilion Box Office at (918) 376-6000. Also available by contacting Sequoyah and Frontier High Schools.

*all listed games played at Expo Square Pavilion


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League daily developments*

Today
No Games Scheduled

Tuesday's Results
Tulsa 105, Anaheim 98

CHECK THE BOX: Click on the link below to check out the box score from Tuesday's game.
http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/20061212/TULANA/boxscore.html

VOTE FOR THE STARS: On-line voting for the inaugural D-League All-Star Game is underway. Cast your ballot at D-LEAGUE.com and help select the all-star teams that will represent the Eastern and Western Divisions at NBA Jam Session Center Court in Las Vegas on February 17.

14ERS AT PEAK: The Colorado 14ers have taken over the top spot in this week's D-League power rankings at D-LEAGUE .com, the third different team to hold that position in as many weeks. Coach Joe Wolf's club leads the league in offense with 110.8 points per game and a .508 field goal percentage.

READING TIMEOUT ... links to some of the latest news from the NBA D-League
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/chris_mannix/12/11/bell/index.html
http://www.bakersfield.com/136/story/89161.html
http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1165895702226710.xml&coll=7
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles/2006/12/12/news/sports/local/125360.txt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/12/08/AR2006120801514.html
http://www.statesman.com/sports/content/sports/stories/toros/12/09/9toros.html
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/basketball/4389643.html
http://www.heraldextra.com/content/view/202001/3/

CHANNEL 127: Catch up on all the on-court happenings today at 4:30 p.m. ET when D-League VP of Basketball Operations and Player Personnel Chris Alpert joins host Rick Barry on In The Paint on SIRIUS NBA Channel 127.

TODAY NBA TV
Time (ET) Show / Game
3:30 p.m. NBA Access with Ahmad Rashad (D-League featured, tape from 12/10 on ABC)

INDIVIDUAL LEADERS...the top 5 in scoring, rebounds and assists
PPG Player, Team
25.2 Kelenna Azubuike, FTW
22.4 Von Wafer, COL
20.9 Jawad Williams, ANA
20.5 Jamar Smith, AUS
20.2 Dijon Thompson, ABQ

RPG Player, Team
15.2 Justin Williams, DAK
11.0 Elton Brown, COL
10.4 Ryan Hollins, FTW
10.0 Dijon Thompson, ABQ
9.4 Andre Brown, SF

APG Player, Team
10.3 Randy Livingston, IDA
7.9 Will Conroy, TUL
6.0 Tony Bland, ABQ
5.8 Maurice Baker, DAK
5.3 Frank Williams, SF

TUESDAY MOVES: Bakersfield acquired former Syracuse guard Gerry McNamara and waived guard Tony Bobbitt due to injury.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers top D-League Power Rankings*

The fourth edition of the power rankings sees a lot of shuffling among the top teams, while the bottom half of the charts remain almost identical to last week. However, two teams in the lower half have made big additions to their rosters over the past few days, so stay tuned over the next week to see if they can start to turn things around.

1. Colorado 14ers, 4-1, (last week: 3rd): The 14ers are the third different team to take over the top spot in the power rankings. Head coach Joe Wolf's team dominated Los Angeles 113-84 at STAPLES Center in their only game last week, and currently have the league's best offense with a 110.8 ppg average and a .508 shooting percentage. Two road games at Albuquerque this weekend should prove to be a good barometer as to whether the 14ers deserve the top ranking. Upcoming: at Albuquerque, at Albuquerque

2. Fort Worth Flyers, 4-1, (last week: 1st): The Flyers drop a spot after losing their first game of the year, 86-77 in Arkansas. Don't expect them to fall any further as long as and Kelenna Azubuike (25.2 points) continues to light up the scoreboard. Upcoming: vs. Tulsa, at Tulsa

3. Dakota Wizards, 4-1, (last week: 2nd): The Wizards haven't played since last Tuesday, a 94-90 win over Idaho. They will host winless Austin for two games this week. Renaldo Major has emerged as the main offensive threat for Dakota, averaging 18.0 points a game. Upcoming: vs. Austin, vs. Austin

4. Arkansas RimRockers, 6-2, (last week: 5th): The RimRockers continued their outstanding play, as they extended their winning streak to five games. In fact, they are only five points away from being 8-0 on the season. Andy Stoglin's club will try to continue the streak with a road trip to Sioux Falls for two games. Upcoming: at Sioux Falls, at Sioux Falls

5. Albuquerque Thunderbirds, 5-2, (last week: 6th): The T-Birds recovered from two straight losses last weekend to sweep Anaheim and improve to 5-2. The Thunderbirds are currently the league's best defensive team, allowing a league low 91.0 points per game. Two home games against Colorado will give the T-Birds a chance to move back into the lead in the Western Division. Upcoming: vs. Colorado, vs. Colorado

6.Los Angeles D-Fenders, 5-4, (last week: 4th): The D-Fenders are 2-4 since starting the season with three straight wins, and will play the last of five straight games at STAPLES Center on Friday. After that the team will play five straight on the road to close out the month of December. Upcoming: vs. Idaho

7. Tulsa 66ers, 4-3, (last week 8th): The 66ers, who have not strayed far from the .500 mark so far this season, are in the middle of four straight road games. Cheyne Gadson has started to emerge as the main offensive threat for the 66ers with 19.8 points per game. Upcoming: at Anaheim, at Fort Worth, vs. Fort Worth

8. Sioux Falls Skyforce, 3-4, (last week: 9th): The Skyforce will have more than a week off before they return to action on Thursday, when the RimRockers and their five-game winning streak come to town. Upcoming: vs. Arkansas, vs. Arkansas, at Austin

9. Anaheim Arsenal, 3-5, (last week: 7th): The Arsenal have been the league's streakiest team, as they are currently on a three-game skid after winning their previous three games. Jawad Williams has been the star for Anaheim, averaging 20.4 points. Upcoming: at Los Angeles

10. Bakersfield Jam, 1-5, (last week: 10th): After a 110-95 loss to Tulsa on Saturday, the Jam have a week off until they host Anaheim on Saturday. Bakersfield added some star power today when they acquired Gerry McNamara, who will join the team for practice tomorrow. Kevinn Pinkney has taken on the scoring load for Jim Harrick's club, averaging 19.3 points. Upcoming: vs. Anaheim

11. Idaho Stampede, 1-6, (last week: 11th): The Stampede haven't played since last Tuesday, a 94-90 loss to Dakota. They head to California this week looking to add some more wins to the ledger. Center Peter John Ramos is having a solid season in the middle, as he ranks among the league leaders in field goal percentage at .611 (33-54). Upcoming: at Anaheim, at Los Angeles

12. Austin Toros, 0-6, (last week: 12th): The Toros are still looking for a win, but they made big news on Friday with the acquisition of Jay Williams. Williams will definitely be motivated to make an impact in the D-League, and the Toros are in desperate need of help at point guard. Williams will make his debut for the Toros on Thursday as the team travels to Dakota for two games. Upcoming: at Dakota, at Dakota, vs. Sioux Falls


----------

